# Avengers 4: Der erste Trailer ist da und offenbart endlich den Titel



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Avengers 4: Der erste Trailer ist da und offenbart endlich den Titel* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Avengers 4: Der erste Trailer ist da und offenbart endlich den Titel*


----------



## floppyexe (7. Dezember 2018)

Jawoll!!


----------



## Immunglobulin (7. Dezember 2018)

Da ist mir vor Spannung fast das Laufwerk aufgesprungen, gut also, dass ich gerade saß und die Gummis in den Lüftern den Spannungsschall aufhalten konnten.


----------



## MaW85 (7. Dezember 2018)

Sehr guter Trailer, Mehr will ich nicht sehen! 
Wann kommt der Film????


----------



## Cosmas (8. Dezember 2018)

Das dürfte interessant und recht düster werden, so wie sich das gehört...und wehe wenn nicht, denn ich weiss was ich dann tue..


----------



## Rollora (8. Dezember 2018)

Ist das dann endlich das Ende von diesen tausend Superheldenfilmen?


----------



## Hannesjooo (8. Dezember 2018)

Nope erst der Anfang. Wird sowas von im Imax geschaut.


----------



## Quake2008 (8. Dezember 2018)

MaW85 schrieb:


> Sehr guter Trailer, Mehr will ich nicht sehen!
> Wann kommt der Film????



Captain Marvel kommt im April und Avenger kommt im Mai.


----------



## Ares-06 (8. Dezember 2018)

Rollora schrieb:


> Ist das dann endlich das Ende von diesen tausend Superheldenfilmen?



Ist das dann das Ende von diesen Leuten die auf etwas klicken die sie gar nicht sehen wollen/interessieren und dann einen sinnlosen Kommentar ablassen?


----------



## RtZk (8. Dezember 2018)

Das kann gar nichts werden, ich kann jetzt schon voraussagen was sie machen werden, es ist einfach nur lächerlich etwas in einem Film zu "erfinden" in dem man die Story ständig zurücksetzen kann, durch den Zeitstein tauchen sowieso wieder alle auf die getötet wurden, einfach nur lächerlich, dafür sehen sie von mir keinen Cent.


----------



## RyzA (8. Dezember 2018)

Stand da Ant-Man zum Schluß vor der Tür?

Ich freue mich schon riesig auf den Film. Aber vorher wird noch "Captain Marvel" geguckt.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. Dezember 2018)

Der Titel selbst war doch schon längst für den Geek bekannt. Nicht umsonst sagt Dr. Strange am Ende vom Kampf gegen Thanos "We're In The *Endgame *Now". 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PexDRKSacGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






RtZk schrieb:


> Das kann gar nichts werden, ich kann jetzt schon voraussagen was sie machen werden, es ist einfach nur lächerlich etwas in einem Film zu "erfinden" in dem man die Story ständig zurücksetzen kann, durch den Zeitstein tauchen sowieso wieder alle auf die getötet wurden, einfach nur lächerlich, dafür sehen sie von mir keinen Cent.



Du bist auf dem Holzweg. Nicht umsonst wurde die Quantendimension im letzten Ant-man Film vorgestellt. 
Für Zeit bzw Paralleluniversen braucht es kein Time Stone und ich glaube auch nicht das sie sich so billig aus der Affäre ziehen werden. Zumal der Time Stone wo ist? Genau bei Thanos.
Wo ist er grad? Richtig unerreichbar. 



Quake2008 schrieb:


> Captain Marvel kommt im April und Avenger kommt im Mai.


Nope, bereits schon im März und Endgame ende April in Deutschland. 
Captain Marvel - Film 2019 - FILMSTARTS.de
Avengers 4: Endgame - Film 2019 - FILMSTARTS.de


----------



## Rollora (8. Dezember 2018)

Ares-06 schrieb:


> Ist das dann das Ende von diesen Leuten die auf etwas klicken die sie gar nicht sehen wollen/interessieren und dann einen sinnlosen Kommentar ablassen?



Oh es interessiert mich! Es interessiert mich, dass endlich auch wieder hype um gute Filme gemacht wird, nicht um den immergleichen Nonsense. Aber Gott sei dank wird auc hdieser Trend wieder vorbei gehen und in 15 Jahren werden sich die Leute wieder schämen sowas geschaut zu haben


----------



## Two-Face (9. Dezember 2018)

Rollora schrieb:


> Oh es interessiert mich! Es interessiert mich, dass endlich auch wieder hype um gute Filme gemacht wird, nicht um den immergleichen Nonsense. Aber Gott sei dank wird auc hdieser Trend wieder vorbei gehen und in 15 Jahren werden sich die Leute wieder schämen sowas geschaut zu haben


Kann den ganzen Mist langsam auch nicht mehr sehen.

Reine Effektfilme ohne Herz, ohne erzählerische Qualitäten und erst recht fernab jeglicher, künstlerischer Eigenständigeit.
Ein Film so austauschbar, wie der andere. Als das alles vor 10 Jahren noch neu war, hat es wenigstens noch Spaß gemacht, das zu gucken, inzwischen ist der Drops so ausgelutscht, dass das auch die durchaus sympatischen Darsteller nicht mehr rausreißen können. ^^

Da fällt einem auf, wie gut die alten Batman-Filme oder die Spider-Mans von Sam Raimi waren. Das waren noch echte Comicverfilmungen, die auch die Seele der Vorlagen transportiert haben.


----------



## RyzA (9. Dezember 2018)

Ich finde gerade die Marvelfilme alle gut und von mir aus kann es so weiter gehen. Nur schade das Stan Lee bald nicht mehr zu sehen ist.


----------



## Hannesjooo (10. Dezember 2018)

Geht mir genau so @Headcrash.
ich liebe das MCU, mag aber auch Filme wie "Hotel Artemis" oder "Das Scheigende Klassenzimmer". 
Muss doch aber nicht jeder immer Arthouse oder Avangardfilme schauen. 
Alleine den Letzten Avenger hab ich 4 mal im Kino gesehen. 2 x auf Deutsch und 2 x auf Englisch.
Manchmal muss es einfach ein Blockbuster sein. Hirn aus, spaß an.


----------

